# To Be Six Again. . .



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2005)

A man asked his wife, "If you could have anything in the world for one day,
what would you want?" 
I'd love to be six again," she replied.  
On the morning of her birthday, he got her up bright and early and off they went to a local theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park: the Death Slide, the Screaming Loop, the Wall of Fear, everything there was!
Wow!
Five hours later she staggered out of the theme park, her head reeling and
her stomach upside down. Off to McDonald's they went,where her husband
ordered her a Big Mac along with extra fries and a refreshing chocolate
shake. Then it was off to a movie: the latest Hollywood blockbuster, hot
dogs, popcorn, Pepsi Cola and M&M's. What a fabulous adventure! Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed. He leaned over and lovingly asked,"Well dear, what was it like being six again?"
One eye opened. "You idiot, I meant my dress size."

The moral of this story is: If a woman speaks and a man is actually listening, he will still get it wrong.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 20, 2005)

...so true...so true. :rofl:


----------



## kid (Feb 21, 2005)

I second that.


----------



## Fightback2 (Feb 21, 2005)

You mean he couldn't understand what she was THINKING?  The nerve.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 21, 2005)

men are usually thinking about three things...food...sleep...and, well, you can guess the other one.  and it is possible to accomplish all three in my _car_...in traffic...by myself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 21, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> men are usually thinking about three things...food...sleep...and, well, you can guess the other one.


More food?


----------



## dubljay (Feb 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> More food?


 More food???? WHERE??!


----------



## kid (Feb 21, 2005)

i think he was hinting at what most of us aren't getting cause we spend a lot of our free time on the computer instead of chasin tail.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 21, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> i think he was hinting at what most of us aren't getting cause we spend a lot of our free time on the computer instead of chasin tail.


 Yeah but wheres the food?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 21, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Yeah but wheres the food?


preheating in the microwave for after.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 22, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and, well, you can guess the other one.



BEER!


----------



## dubljay (Feb 22, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> BEER!


 *in Homer Simpson voice* MMMM Beeeer


----------

